# What are the best colleges for the different MBTI types?



## Portmanteau (Mar 3, 2014)

I'm currently in the process of designing a fun infographic about MBTI and college choice. I don't have any statistics to support my claims, but I'm trying to find colleges that are the right "fit" for each MBTI type. For example, UChicago is traditionally known for attracting INTPs, while MIT may be a better fit for the INTJ.

What do you think? To complete my infographic, I will need a school for each of the 16 types.


----------



## zazara (Nov 28, 2013)

How good is a school that only attracts one type of person? 

I don't think there should be (or even is) any "fit" school for any type. You perceive it how you want, and ultimately it's up to you to make the best of it.


----------



## Portmanteau (Mar 3, 2014)

^That's not what I said. Just because UChicago attracts INTPs does _not_ mean that they don't attract other types, nor does it mean that INTPs should only go to UChicago. However, I doubt the stereotypical INTJ would thrive in an artsy liberal-arts college.

This is just an opinion-based infographic. It doesn't need to be taken too seriously.


----------



## FakeLefty (Aug 19, 2013)

It really depends on the individual, but if you want to put some serious generalizations...

ISFPs- art school
ISTPs- engineering school
ESTPs- not really sure. Engineering could work and so could business.
INTx- a school that is generally strong with science. 
ENTP- law school
ENTJ- business school
.
.
.
.
I don't really know about the others. But like I said, it really depends on the individual. You can be of any type and go to any school.


----------



## The Hungry One (Jan 26, 2011)

UPenn is such an ENTJ school. Huge student body. A million organizations. Best business school in America. 

I think NYU would attract percievers of all kinds, just going off of stereotypes. Perhaps especially FPs.


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro (Sep 4, 2010)

Both of our major universities are decidedly NF, but l guess the more well known one has a marked NJ/NFP split. 

l get a predominantly ENFJ vibe as a result of the admixture.


----------



## GottSchreit (Mar 20, 2014)

I find the whole idea of using a category system with only 16 categories to determine major life decisions a bit silly, myself.


----------

